
New Lessons in Sex Ed: Yes Means Yes - Archio
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/15/us/california-high-schools-sexual-consent-classes.html
======
dudul
"Students will ask, “Can I have sex when we are both drunk?” she said. “I get
this one a lot: If I hook up with a girl and the next day she decides she
didn’t want to do it, then what do I do?”"

Interestingly she doesn't give the answer.

This article conveniently avoids mentioning that this new law almost
explicitly targets men. To answer your question young student, if a drunk man
has sex with a drunk woman he is a rapist, because everybody knows drunk men
are still fully in control, while drunk women are unable to make adult
decisions.

------
0x49
"In he-said, she-said sexual assault cases, critics of affirmative consent say
the policy puts an unfair burden of proof on the accused."

This is my problem with 'affirmative consent'. Anyone that feels regretful the
next day can then go ahead and say they were raped.

Even if they had oral consent, it will be one word against another. Will we
now need a written contract before having sex? Because this seems like what is
eventually going to happen to avoid a criminal court case.

